# Plectrelminthus caudatus



## Lycaste53 (Sep 7, 2011)

I got this plant with very few roots and dark spots at the leaves two years ago, the spikes lost the buds every time except one. With the new roots and without the fungus - the new leaves are without spots, there are two inflorescenses, and no lost buds.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice!! It's one of my favorite Angraecoids. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2011)

good save. No basket?


----------



## Lycaste53 (Sep 7, 2011)

No basket, it´s hanging on a 4mm alu wire, like the vandas


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 7, 2011)

Stunning species! It looks great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2011)

I love it! Another one I need...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> No basket, it´s hanging on a 4mm alu wire, like the vandas



At my house that's also known as a cat toy!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful species and interesting growing method....


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful plant with great flowers!!!! (I had mine for not even 2 years ) Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> At my house that's also known as a cat toy!



:rollhappy:

I know what you mean! :wink:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 9, 2011)

really like this species!
groovy stuff!!


----------

